# Uber driver app issues



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

As you can see from the screenshot, it doesn't show the map anymore. If I rotate the screen the app freezes. If I minimize the app and then try to go back on it, it freezes as well. I have tried deleting cache, reinstalling and all the obvious solutions but nothing works. I have the current version of the app on a blackberry key2.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/eorrvaqb1si8ggw/Screenshot_20190527-203647.png?dl=0


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I didn't know BlackBerry was still alive.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

This happened to a lot of us about 6months ago. It was on Uber s end not phone .try using Google maps.


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

I installed an older version and it works!
I guess the latest version of the driver app has compatibility issues with my phone.
Islandriver, I use Waze when I navigate. The main issue I was having is the app was freezing up.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

One there was a iOS update for the iPhones. Make sure you update the phone. This will stop a lot of the crashes.


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ballermaris said:


> One there was a iOS update for the iPhones. Make sure you update the phone. This will stop a lot of the crashes.


Im using Android os. And its the recent versions that are giving me issues.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I always wait a few days before I update my apps after the new release comes out. Let others find the bugs first. Ever notice how some apps want to update again a day after they just updated? That would be quick fixes to the last apps bugs.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Megatron1337 said:


> I installed an older version and it works!
> I guess the latest version of the driver app has compatibility issues with my phone.


I'm sure that's my problem as well. Where did you get the older version?


----------

